# Lambo Orange GTR



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Got to say I love the Lambo orange colour scheme on the GTR. There is a Saudi prince out here that has one. 

Nissan : NISSAN GTR R35 BLACK EDITION **WRAPPED IN LAMBO ORANGE** 2009 UK CAR !


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

A bit expensive, love the plate though.


----------



## wiheavyduty (Sep 21, 2011)

Loving it One the best GTR's I have ever seen...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a matt orange one come past me on m25 the other day, looked awful


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

I think matt orange just wouldn't cut the mustard has to be glossy and like the black contrast of this one.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I have the matte orange one in with us at the minute that I wrapped and you would be suprised how nice it is in the flesh.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

wiheavyduty said:


> Loving it One the best GTR's I have ever seen...


Thank you, one I created myself 

Robbie


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Pictures of the matt orange?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Moddingdog said:


> Pictures of the matt orange?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151370-matte-orange-looks-awesome-black-detailing.html

Robbie


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> I have the matte orange one in with us at the minute that I wrapped and you would be suprised how nice it is in the flesh.
> 
> Robbie


When it we past me it was in the flesh lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> When it we past me it was in the flesh lol


:chuckle: You know what I mean


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> :chuckle: You know what I mean


Indeed and if we all had the same tastes it would be a boring place


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I saw this in Central London a few weeks ago while i was there, nice looking car.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry still prefer the gloss look but then I like shiny things! Each to there own, good job though, don't think I would have the patience to wrap a car.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kind of weird this car was for sale only two weeks ago at a lower price, and it's back up £2K+ dearer with a different name. Bought by a dealer perhaps?


----------



## Skinback (Nov 23, 2010)

orange and black theme does look good on the GT-R leaving the pillars black improves the look IMO


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's my one



















Cheers









Orange is the new 2012 Black and will take over the White....:squintdan


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Skinback said:


> orange and black theme does look good on the GT-R leaving the pillars black improves the look IMO


Dissagree with the black pillars, look at my car and it blends so much better and also having the skirts gloss black makes the overall look.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

anilj said:


> Dissagree with the black pillars, look at my car and it blends so much better and also having the skirts gloss black makes the overall look.


Nice...


----------



## Skinback (Nov 23, 2010)

anilj said:


> Dissagree with the black pillars, look at my car and it blends so much better and also having the skirts gloss black makes the overall look.


actual like yours the black roof and black skirts look good with the orange i take it it's a wrap what the type of orange ? i like it its a bit darker than the other i have seen (not a focus st ASBO orange)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Skinback said:


> actual like yours the black roof and black skirts look good with the orange i take it it's a wrap what the type of orange ? i like it its a bit darker than the other i have seen (not a focus st ASBO orange)


Thank you, its actually a custom colour provided by Creative FX, Bromley and has been on the car from new. I was looking to change to baby blue and get Robbie to do, but still liked the Orange and will keep until after Xmas and then look to perhaps change.:wavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yuk, Yuk, Yuk YOUVE BEEN TANGO'ED MY FRIEND !!!!


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to like these basic colours when they were mainly on lambos and furries. Sort of seen too many Focus ST's recently to ever do it myself!

Still think the GT-R looks good in orange though!


----------

